# Couldn't Help Myself New Budapest Pics



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Guys...
Just got him this morning... You think the Berliners have big eyes? ... Check this little guy out  ... He is sooo ugly he's cute!!!!! Notice the nice colours on his neck...


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

And a fuller body shot...


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a beauty, do you have a name picked out yet for this handsome fella? He definitely has some gorgeous iridescent neck feathers, Dudley and Glinda are jealous.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh ...gosh.. ..aren't they adorable.  Are these toy pigeons too?


I bet they require a whole lot of vitamin A..to support eye health in those BIG eyes...just kidding..


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jimmy, 

The new budapest is a cutie too! I've seen those at the Stouffville market before. I remember thinking the same thing, they are so ugly they are cute


OH, I've got the pop can photo comparison posted for you


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

I haven't named any yet... waiting to see their personalities I guess.. 
I don't really know if these would be considered a toy breed. I guess I'm kind of a pigeon hack, because I just pick up any bird I think is neat looking. I don't sell any of my birds so I don't really worry too much about things like mismarked feathers etc. I just put them together then worry about seperating into pairs once they are established in the coop. I try to match up ones that are similar in appearance so they look pretty close to the breed standards...... I like birds to be different rather than the cookie cutter type (same markings and colour) show birds.....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They get cuter and cuter. Looks like a little old owl with those big eyes.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh my gosh! What an adorable little pigeon!

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Looks like a little feathered frog, doesn't he !
Daryl


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

hahahaha...hes cute!!!


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Folks....
LOL.. Yes ! He does look like a frog as well as an Owl...


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Jimmyrenex,
Thanks for posting these great pics of your new Budapest!
I have to admit the first time I saw one of these guys I thought they looked a little odd, however since then these guys have grown on me and I just love their unique look now 
Hey, I don't have any Budapest Pics on my PigeonPix site, would you like to start an album there... www.pixalbums.net/pigeon

Regards
Alaska


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

*Thanks Alaska....*

I will try to get an album together... Just means I'll have to keep taking pics of this cute little bugger! 
Thanks Again


----------

